

Ask HN: HTML5 offline access or Google Gears? - seanlinmt

The question is ... is html5 offline access the same as google gears? i haven't compared the two but html5 offline access is based on google gears?<p>The scenario is this. I want to support offline access in my web app and I'm wondering whether I should built it using Google Gears.<p>My thoughts are
- since Gears is being phased out in favour of HTML5, it might be a bad idea if I have to migrate the code later to HTML5
- may not be a problem if HTML5 is based on Gears. 
- Gears need to specifically get the user to install a plugin, HTML5 does not
- Only some browsers support HTML5 offline access but Gears can run on 'all'
======
kngspook
Most modern browsers support HTML5 -- probably more than there is gears
support, honestly. Gears is end-of-life'd. Even Google Chrome doesn't support
Gears at this point.

I'd go with HTML5.

~~~
seanlinmt
gears come preinstalled in chrome ... i guess html5 is based on gears .. the
editor for the HTML5 draft is from Google so there will be a great similarity

------
gaiusparx
I don't think Gear is based on HTML5. It is better to go with HTML5.

------
timschwartz
even google is ditching gears, so use HTML5

